# Home built motorized chopper bicycle



## silverking (Aug 27, 2019)

This is my 2 year build of my motorized chopper bike. The billet wheels are one of 10 sets made. The engine is a 2 hp two cycle engine that will push the bike 25+ MPH. The tires have a flame pattern on them. The springer front end has 2" of travel. Disc front & drum rear brakes. The rear hub has "7" speeds to use when the engine is off. Engine rocks back to get engine started. I'm willing to part with it. Thanks for looking. cg


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 28, 2019)

That is such a cool engine install, I have seen rear rack mount engines that can be raised off the tire, but I have never seen a frame mounted engine where you could do that. Is the engine a Zenoah?
-That bike would still be phenomenal without and engine.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 28, 2019)

DAT'S TOOO COOOL !!!


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 6, 2019)

Great bike.  I  used the 5 horse and showed mine at World Of Wheels.  The Grave Digger proves that these engines can be placed in a 24-inch frame. Plow the Weak is covered.  I   needed to change out the 38 to a 36 jet to stop flooding out at top end.  The bell was really used to guard against being buried alive.


----------



## silverking (Sep 9, 2019)

That is one way cool machine. Well thought out. What is top speed? U can be proud. I have the motorized flamed chopper bike. Wanna swap? LOL


----------

